# Fist.of.the.North.Star.Kens.Rage.2.XBOX360-COMPLEX also DLC and XBLA



## FAST6191 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sleeping.Dogs.The.Movie.Masters.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS
Sleeping.Dogs.The.Monkey.King.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
Both around 250 megs and with the following descriptions in order of how they appear above
"Don the outfit of the lone Vigilante, become a heroic legend with the Unknown Warrior outfit, or coat yourself in an armor of bronze and take on all manner of attacks while wearing the Bronze Warrior outfit."

"With the power of the immortals great strength is bestowed upon you! The Monkey King outfit includes its own buff, signature weapon, and vehicle. While wearing this full-body outfit you are automatically granted a double-handed staff during melee and can travel across Hong Kong on the unique Cloud Motorcycle. Please note there is no Russian language support available for this content. When installed, Russian subtitles and all other game text in Sleeping Dogs appears in English."

*Skulls.Of.The.Shogun.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
Something of an Advance wars/fire emblem clone but not quite and doing exceptionally well in reviews thus far.

*Dead.Space.3.XBOX360-COMPLEX* also hit but it should be up by the time you read this.

*Fist.of.the.North.Star.Kens.Rage.2.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
Should be region free. Japanese release hit about a month and a half ago as *Shin_Hokuto_Musou_JPN_XBOX360-Caravan*

Sequel to the themed dynasty warriors game based on Fist of the North Star though some are claiming it is more dynasty warriors than the last one which could be said to just use the engine. It has been out in Japan for a few months already, indeed the footage for this is from that.
Amazon is not being very wordy today but you might as well have what they have got

    Legend mode, follows the storyline of the entire manga, starting with a re-imagined version of 'Raoh? and covering 'Celestial Emperor? and 'Land of Shura?.
    Over 20 playable characters will be available, including Falco, Shachi, Shew and Juza.
    Dynamic new moves. The destructive power of the techniques of Hokuto Shinken and Nanto Seiken meet the intense action of the Warriors series to produce a thrilling experience.
    Dream Mode introduces new, original storylines to the Fist of the North Star Universe while bridging the gaps between parts of the main story, often focusing on some of the series? minor characters.
    Online Co-Op and Versus play. For the first time, Dream Mode will be playable in co-op or versus play via the internet.

*Video*


*Boxart*



 

*NFO*


```
- C O M P L E X -
                                                                  ■
 ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
 ▒▓████▀▀██▄  ░▒████▀▀███▄ ▓▒███▀▀███▀▀██▄ ▒▓███▀▀██▄▐█  ▒▓███▀▀██▄ ███▄    ▄█▄
 ▓█████  ███  ▒▓████  ████ ▓████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████  ███ ▐▓██▌  ▓██
 ▓█████       ▓█████  ████ ▒████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████      ▐▓██▌  ▐██▌
 ██████       ██████  ████ █████  ███  ███ █████ ▐██▌▐█  █████       ▀███  ██▀
 ██████       ▓█████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▀  ██  ▓████▀        ███▀█
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▓████  ▀▀▀▐█       ▄███  ▐█▄
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  █████  ███▐█  ███ ▓███▌  ██▓
 ▀█████▄▄███▀ ▀█████▄▄████ █████   ▄▄▄▄██▀ █████  █████▄▄███▐█▄▄███ ▐▓███ ▀█▀
 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀██▀▀▄▄▄▄▄
   ▓                                                                       ▀▓▀
     ▀ ■                      P R E S E N T S   :                         ▄■

                     Fist of the North Star: Ken's Rage 2 
							 
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▒▄▄▄▄▄

         Region      : Region Free           Languages: English 
     ▄   Size        : 1 DVD                 Genre    : Fighting        ■
   ■     Platform    : XBOX 360              Date     : 02-2013         ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                     ■
 
  Release Info:                                                              ▀
  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

  'Fist of the North Star: Ken's Rage 2' follows the storyline of the entire 
  manga and offers players a variety of modes and new features:

    Legend mode starts with a re-imagined version of 'Raoh' and covers 
	'Celestial Emperor' and 'Land of Shura'. This way the game can be enjoyed
	by both existing fans of the manga and newcomers to Kenshiro's 
	post-apocalyptic world. Different characters will be controlled for 
	each episode while 'boss' encounters will feature entire famous scenes 
	from the manga.
    Additionally, 'Fist of the North Star: Ken's Rage 2' also features an 
	episode dedicated to Ken's faithful companions, Bat and Rin. This chapter, 
	although part of the original manga, has never before been visualised and 
	provides a brand new, original experience for players.
    Over 20 playable characters will be available, including Juda, Rei, 
	Shew, Shin, Thouzer, Jagi, Raoh, Toki, Fudo, Juza, Mamiya, Ryuga, Ein, 
	Falco, Hyou, Kaioh, Shachi, and more.
    Dynamic new moves. The destructive power of the techniques of Hokuto 
	Shinken and Nanto Seiken meet the intense action of the Warriors series 
	to produce a thrilling experience. In addition to the signature moves 
	of the first title, new actions such as 'sprint' and 'dodge' have been 
	added to the move sets.
    Dream Mode introduces new, original storylines to the Fist of the 
	North Star Universe while bridging the gaps between parts of the main 
	story, often focusing on some of the series' minor characters.
    Online Co-Op and Versus play. Four to eight players can use Dream Mode 
	to enjoy online co-op or versus play.

 

  Notes:
  ~~~~~~~
  
  Enjoy - Buy the game if you like it!


     ▄                                                                    ■
   ■                      Enjoy This Fine COMPLEX Release               ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                 ■▄ bmx!
```


----------

